# Kennt einer schöne Trails zwischen Lübeck und Kiel?



## madbull (10. Juli 2002)

Moin Leude!

Werde nächstens eine Tour nach Kiel unternehmen und hätte gerne möglichst wenig oede Landstrassen und Radwege auf der Strecke!

Wer irgendwo grob auf der Linie Lübeck - Kiel schöne Trails kennt möge es bitte posten!


cu folx


----------



## butze (17. Juli 2002)

Moin!!! 

Es gibt da eine Stelle die ganz gut ist. Zwischen Raisdorf und Preetz am Rosensee. Du färst durch den Raisdorfer tierpark an der Schwentine lang richtung Rosenfeld. dann an der Weißen Brücke vorbei, du kommst dann an schnellstraße und fährst da nach links richtung brücke. unter der brücke durch auf der anderen seite geht ein kleiner weg nach links ab. da fährst du rein.nach etwa 2km kommt nach einer kleinen linkskurve eine holzbrücke,da rüber und ab da solltest du dich auf dem weg immer etwas links halten.du kommst dann auf einen landwirtschaftsweg (plattenweg). den fährst du bis zu einer geteerten straße an der linken seite ist auch ein großer baum an einem aussichtspunkt. wenn du hier den linken schotterweg runter fährst dann bist du nach etwa 20 min. in Preetz und kommst in der Rastorfer straße raus.wo frühr mal die alte dunat malzfabrik stand. wenn du so aus der gegend kommst ist das vieleicht ein begriff.  *viel spaß* ich hoffe ich konnte eine bischen weiter helfen auf deiner tour.

cu butze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butze (17. Juli 2002)

Moin!!! 

Es gibt da eine Stelle die ganz gut ist. Zwischen Raisdorf und Preetz am Rosensee. Du färst durch den Raisdorfer tierpark an der Schwentine lang richtung Rosenfeld. dann an der Weißen Brücke vorbei, du kommst dann an schnellstraße und fährst da nach links richtung brücke. unter der brücke durch auf der anderen seite geht ein kleiner weg nach links ab. da fährst du rein.nach etwa 2km kommt nach einer kleinen linkskurve eine holzbrücke,da rüber und ab da solltest du dich auf dem weg immer etwas RECHTS halten.du kommst dann auf einen landwirtschaftsweg (plattenweg). den fährst du bis zu einer geteerten straße an der linken seite ist auch ein großer baum an einem aussichtspunkt. wenn du hier den linken schotterweg runter fährst dann bist du nach etwa 20 min. in Preetz und kommst in der Rastorfer straße raus.wo frühr mal die alte dunat malzfabrik stand. wenn du so aus der gegend kommst ist das vieleicht ein begriff.  *viel spaß* ich hoffe ich konnte eine bischen weiter helfen auf deiner tour.

cu butze Rechts


----------



## schraeuble (19. Juli 2002)

Moinsen,

schau doch einfach mal auf unsere Vereinspage! Im Winter habe ich mehr Zeit zum dokumentieren von Touren. Gehe mal auf 
http://www.rg-kiel.de/mtbtouren.html 
Dort unter Touren Aktuell findest du unter 240202 S eine Tour mit
3-D Karten von Kiel  Richtung Preetz und zurück über den Wellsee. Fahre einfach unsere Hintour, weil sie einfach die schönste ist.

Gruß Schraeuble   http://www.rg-kiel.de


----------

